# Honestly are having my puppy for 2 months I can tell you this!



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Today, I went to have my puppy's final distemper shots and the head vet of the animal hospital came in. He said this, who ever you purchased your dog from sold you probably the best looking and healthiest german shepherd puppy I have ever seen. This is coming from a doctor who has been a vet for over 30 years. He said his heart sound perfect, his paws are huge, his teeth are growing nicely. He was also amazed at my puppies temperament. My 3 month and 24 day old puppy now weighs in at 39 pounds. I purchased my puppy from Mr. Dirk Wortmann from Osterberger Land. He's doesn't update his website but here it is Deutsche Schferhunde vom Osterberger-Land and his # is 011491713870401. 


The father of my boy is va4 Ilbo vom Holtkamper and the mom is sg5 Leila vom Drei Birkenzwinger

My name is Eugene from New Jersey if you want to mention to him that I sent you. I was a complete wreck for 2 months trying to buy from germany and hopefully my information will keep any of those still searching at peace and I'm happy to provide you guys with the information  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful dogs. I like they have the bear head.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Glad you love your puppy and are happy with the breeder. It can be SUCH a challenge to find the best mix of dog, breeder, new owner.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kelridge (Mar 1, 2010)

Pictures Please!!! opcorn:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Kelridge said:


> Pictures Please!!! opcorn:


X2. I have to say that its very pleasent each time someone tells us "How beautifull he is, he is surely a PURE GSD."

Our vet and technicians simply are amazed by him....there is not a lot of nice GSD in Quebec....the most of them come from puppy mills or petshops and are not pure GSD.

I love to get those type of comments instead of stupid one...


----------

